# Best wheel?



## Sugarcrisp (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi hedgehog central! So I will be receiving a hedgehog around Wednesday, and I'm trying to figure out a good wheel to use that is quiet and safe for hedgies until I order a Carolina storm wheel. Anybody have some suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## kee_jade (Jul 17, 2014)

I have never used the Carolina Storm Wheel but I've heard many wonderful things about them on this forum. The type of wheel my baby uses is the Flying Saucer wheel and he LOVES it! Some people are concerned that the slant of these wheels can hurt the joints in the hedgies, but nothing that i have researched and found has been knowingly documented about this!


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

A lot of people use 12" comfort wheels if they don't have a bucket wheel.


----------



## Sugarcrisp (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks! I'll look into buying one of those two. I've heard great things about the flying saucer, but some say that because of the slanted design the hedgies poop flies everywhere as they run. Is that true?


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Yes, the poop thing is true, but it doesn't happen to everyone. I think the best wheel to purchase is the 12" comfort wheel until your CSW comes. I have the comfort wheel and I really like it. It's the safest out of all the available wheels at the pet store.


----------



## Sugarcrisp (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks  I've heard that ones loud, but is it so loud that it prevents sleep? I'm having the cage in my room so it will be easy to check in on him and make sure everythings a-okay. People also say its very wobbly D:


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I've had my wheel for about 4 months and it's not very loud at all. If it does start to get loud, you can put some oil on the back and that should help the notice stop. Mine is a bit wobbly but not to the extent that it would fall off or injure my hedgie.


----------



## Sugarcrisp (Jun 3, 2012)

awesome! I'll go with that then. How easy is it to clean?


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have the flying saucer wheel for my little one and she absolutely loves it! For a while I was skeptical because of its weird shape but my hedgie changes directions often and runs the same on the wheel as she does while in her playpen!

I personally really like this wheel because it is easy to clean and is completely silent.
Pippy has had a few accidents on it but her poo has remained on the wheel!

Good luck on the wheel hunt!


----------



## Sugarcrisp (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks so much for the advice everyone! I'm glad I have a few options now until my Carolina storm comes  thanks a bunch!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

For me, it's very easy to clean. I run it under warm water and scrub the poop off, the water brakes down the poop so it's easier to scrub off. It only takes me about 5-10 minutes to clean.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have used both the saucer wheel and the comfort wheel. My brood prefers the comfort wheel but they have all taken spins on the saucer wheel. The comfort wheel can get quite loud over time and will, with much use, begin to tilt forward as well as wobble and warp. It's like it just gets tired. Also, for all I do soak my wheels to clean them, I do find them frustrating to get the debris from out of the grooves. Someone mentioned running them through the dishwasher and I may be trying that next. They are already old and tired and warped. Nothing a dishwasher can do will hurt them now,lol.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

I have the saucer wheel, when my girl got to heavy for it and started tipping it I purchased a Carolina storm. I regret not buying the Carolina right off the bat because she will not run on it. I'm thinking because the way to use it is different because of the shape. I suggest not getting the saucer and expedite the Carolina wheel because it is the best thing on the market.


----------

